# Ball pythons..how common are twins?



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Candled eggs & noticed the largest egg seems to have two seperate movments going on, just wondering how common are twins?
All eggs are alive & thriving well to date


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Ive not heard of many occurences of this, so I would say somewhat uncommon - rare. 

Although I have heard of a few cases in the last year or so.


----------



## TroJon (Aug 20, 2009)

Just one of those things that happen, much like in humans really - the embryo splits earlier than intended and then boosh twins etc. Not that common in humans nor snakes, but it does happen from time to time.


----------

